# The selfie-with-dog thread!



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Love this thread topic Mama! 
Your hottub pic is my fav!

I am definitely guilty of indulging in silly selfies with Bryley! Most of mine are when we are in the car together.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am terrible at selfies and Pearl is impossible to photo. Here are some I just did of Pearl and I. See Lila photo bombing?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I love this and I love your photos  all I have *so far* is this









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

This selfie (before I had the easy flip around view on my iPhone!) was taken back in 2009 with Cookie at one of our favorite places to walk. :heartbeat


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

On the way to the beach!


----------



## Dashersmom (Dec 29, 2013)

giving kisses on a cold night!


----------



## Dashersmom (Dec 29, 2013)

picture didnt post before, sorry!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Love this thread- will take one of myself and Tucker tomorrow


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm hopeless at selfies, so is Bear. Here is our proof.













this one was yesterday, we're on holidays!!!






today with Stormy...she's hopeless too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

couple more....


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

*goofy one with Crewman Hiccup.*

coupl'a goofy ones with Crewman Hiccup. Mama isn't very photogenic, but crewman Hiccup makes up for it :curtain:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Now one with Archer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great thread, love all the selfies, they're great.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not very good at these. At least Lila almost made it into the frame


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So not the most flattering pic of me and my husband took this, but it's so classic Duke....

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Great thread -- and you can just feel the love between dogs and their owners.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Just got my hair-did (cut and color) so I took some selfies for the hubbs to see while he is out of town...sorry they are blurry:


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's one! 
Lol mostly Samson face


----------

